# post orange paint jobs



## cutty22 (Jul 30, 2003)

Looking for info on orange paint colors....I like the Daytona orange color on the 06 dodge charger...any paint codes or colors that someone can recommend


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

i really liked my last one


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

saffron


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

sunburst orange


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

mandarin orange candy over silver


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Jul 13 2006, 11:48 AM~5767379
> *sunburst orange
> 
> 
> ...


pearl?


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

it was ppg basecoat it does have alot of pearl and metalic in it though


----------



## rawdogj (May 24, 2006)

here are a few from a show i went to last weekend....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

it's a little dirty but here


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

you guys got pics of hok sunrise yellow or any thing close


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 13 2006, 11:31 PM~5771154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT THAT STEERING WHEEL!!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

What about a tangelo :0


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOOCED_REGAL_@Jul 27 2006, 09:16 PM~5856605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u gotta love the garage jobs :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Kind of a dukes of hazard orange mixed with pumpkin orange :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 18 2006, 07:20 PM~5798856
> *What about a tangelo :0
> *


anybody got any pic.'s????


----------



## chalino863 (Jul 17, 2007)

PPG silver base with PPG burnt orange radiance


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

can someone post some different orange colors that arnt already posted?? i need some color ideas for my project


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

sunset pearl hok.


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 13 2006, 11:30 PM~5771150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that DOC standing by that imp?


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rawdogj_@Jul 14 2006, 12:47 AM~5770884
> *here are a few from a show i went to last weekend....
> 
> 
> ...


the 63 with the twentys is sic, i love that dreamsicle orange on old school rides, if it was shot from a diffferent angle you would be able to see the shine better.


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 14 2006, 01:30 AM~5771150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lOVIN THE 61... yOU CAN NEVER GO WRONG WIT ORANGE...


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

aNY BODY HAVE PICS OF tANGELO oRANGE FROM hOUSE OF COLOR..? i HEARD ITS BRIGHT...


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

tHIS MY OLD 64, MISS IT, BUT IT WAS ORANGE...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

tangelo pearl, i stole this pic off google :biggrin: 










i have 2 quarts of this shit for sale here if anybody is interested, $110 shipped with reducer http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381210


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Dec 31 2007, 11:44 AM~9573186
> *lOVIN THE 61... yOU CAN NEVER GO WRONG WIT ORANGE...
> *


yup doc with todds 61


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

*puro candy kustoms*


----------

